# Ready2Rout Fence anyone have an opinion



## kermitp (Jun 30, 2011)

I am looking into buying a new router fence that is more accurate than Rockler router table fence, I ran across a Ready2Rout Fence also sold by Rockler. there is a very nice video I found. Ready 2 Rout Electronic Fence Positioner | Rockler Woodworking and Hardware 

But of course, it only shows the good points which are many.

I'd like to know if anyone has use the Ready2Rout fence and if so can you tell me what you liked and did not like about it. For example, the video does not mention controling the router bit height. Probably because it does not adjust the router bit height. 

I am looking for pretty much for a no brainer router fence. Rockler's price on the ready2rout fence is $599 which I'm okay with but there must be other computer controled router fences which also control bit height. 

Most of the folks in our workshop are not very skilled using most of our power tools, especially the router that's why I want to something that sets it up for our members.
Of course, we'll need training on the new fence.

Thanks,
Kermit


----------



## Al B Thayer (Jun 2, 2014)

What type of routing warrants such a fence? What will you use it for?

Im amazed how much we can put into a router these days.

Al


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

That is pretty cool. 
Setting height would be critical!

As one's sight diminishes with age, the appeal of r2r would grow.
Glaucoma has begun to rob me.

I'm surprised this shop gizmo hadn't come out sooner.


----------



## 8jmwoodie (Jan 2, 2014)

fence and height are two different animals, ie fence vs lift mechanism..


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

They just announced a router lift that works in tandem with the fence. From the beginning there was a port for such an accessory. You'll be out $1000ish by the time you get the fence, control display, and lift though. 

They also charge for apps, a clever way to maintain after-sale income from each fence customer. 

I am a CNC addict, but can't shake loose $1k for a new fence when any straight board and two clamps has satisfied me for the last 35 years. 

4D


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

4DThinker said:


> ...any straight board and two clamps has satisfied me for the last 35 years.
> 
> 4D


And that is the "inconvenient truth" that makers of very expensive accessories don't want us to think about.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Kermit
Watch the video's only the fence moves not the bit so you would still have to adjust bit Separately (good luck with your choice)


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

The videos are old. At IWF this year Nextwave Autoimation announced the digital router lift (Ready2Lift) to be available end of this month. 

Next Wave


----------



## gsxrdemo (Dec 15, 2010)

*Cost and logistics*

What is the cost and does this system retrofit or does it require it's own table?


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

$399 for lift. $399 for fence. $199 for controller. Lift plate comes in two sizes... Rockler unique and what everyone else uses. 3/8" thick aluminum plate.

You can retrofit to any table, although the fence needs considerable space behind the bit to get full range.


----------



## kermitp (Jun 30, 2011)

*we are a woodshop of senior citizens*



Al B Thayer said:


> What type of routing warrants such a fence? What will you use it for?
> 
> Im amazed how much we can put into a router these days.
> 
> Al


The reason we need such equipment is that most of our members do not know how to setup a router fence and other attachments for projects that require exact alignment. 

That's why we need automated tools where possible. I am aware the Ready2rout does not handle the bit up and down movement. That most of us can get right with a few passes.


----------



## kermitp (Jun 30, 2011)

*Great replies*



4DThinker said:


> $399 for lift. $399 for fence. $199 for controller. Lift plate comes in two sizes... Rockler unique and what everyone else uses. 3/8" thick aluminum plate.
> 
> You can retrofit to any table, although the fence needs considerable space behind the bit to get full range.


Many thanks for all the great questions and responses.

Seems like Rockler is the only source for the product other than their company website. We have Rockler router table and manual lift now. 

If it was my decision alone I'd be waiting until the automated lift is available and then order the entire system. Total cost will be around $1100. Definitely pricy but we can handle that cost. Needless to say we will never get our money back but that's okay. We are a group of retiree who have nothing else to do. 

I'll let you know if we purchase it and how it works out. 

Thanks again for all the great responses,
Kermit


----------



## rpastor (Jan 28, 2014)

I make crossbows and spearguns with inserts for the tracks. I have both the Ready2Rout fence and the Ready2Lift router lift. I am able to do all my mortising and sliding dovetail tracks with a few simple touches of the screen. The fence "remebers" it's setting so you can always come back to center. The lift allows me to make very precise depth adjustments. They are fantastic for production work, but are too expensive for the casual user. If, however, you can manage the cost, you will not be disappointed. My only complaint is that you have to pay extra for the different apps.


----------



## MT Born (Oct 29, 2014)

When I looked at this fence and considered my current skills I was reminded of a line from the movie Stripes, "My philosophy: a hundred-dollar shine on a three-dollar pair of boots. I don't think I've ever been this happy."


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

The Shark line of CNCs, as well as most CNCs out there limit you to flat cutting generally. The Ready2 devices make great accessories for the remaining array of what a router can do if a little CNC control is worth the cost to you. I've taken my Probotix Meteor CNC and opened up part of the bed, added an internal cross rail, and now can automate the cut of anything the Ready2 devices can cut, and far more. Your CNC controlled router bits can move in X, Y and Z directions. The Ready2Rout fence only sets one of those. The Ready2Lift adds a second, but those two can't change dynamically throughout a cut as the third axis is YOU. 

In being able to clamp long and wide boards vertically or at an angle to the CNC bed you can make infinitely more creative cuts and there is no app fee. Imagination and some drawing skill is all it takes. Finger joints from evenly spaced to completely random, at 90 degrees or any other angle of reason. Interlocking fingers of any shape you can make with a round bit. Dovetails of any type including tapered sliding on any face/side/end of your board, and the dovetailed slot it will fit perfectly into. 

I've got a class of Architecture students who have come up with joinery you will never be able to cut with just fence and height control. Tenons on the end of a compound mitered chair stretcher. Mortises at a compound angle into the face of any board. 

If you want to do perfect, innovative or classic joinery with CNC automation, all you need is a CNC you can open up to clamp vertically under or at an angle to.

4D


----------



## WayneS (Jan 7, 2012)

I own one and am still on the learning curve for the last 3 to 4 months, it is a great piece of equipment but has a laundry load of issues, first one being the manual was written by a nerd and not a woodworker nerd so it is difficult to understand as for training good luck with that, I have spoken to the programer and in the future they will have you tube videos out to try and help with the functions of the fence. I have a great deal of PC knowledge and have found things that just plain don't make sense in the manual and applying them to the fence, had to talk to the factory to get things to work 
I can get the box joints to function properly but the through dovetail has been a challenge, the dado function works but have not tried the half blind going to work on that. The CNC machines they manufacture all work without a glitch but this fence in my opinion was made and not true tried and tested to get it to market as well as many other things made today. Once the issues get sorted out it will be a good product very repeatable for certain production type projects, this is just my opinion. Any further question please contact me via [email protected]


----------



## nick c (Jan 21, 2015)

I would not buy this. It only addresses fence positioning. There are several other factors, cutter height being an obvious one. One of the most difficult is controlling the feed--especially important when the workpiece must be held downward and against the fence at 90 degrees while being fed through the cutter. Perhaps more important--you're at the mercy of their proprietary hardware and software. A deal killer for me.


----------



## WayneS (Jan 7, 2012)

Kermit
I own one I am not sorry I bought it, first let me tell you the pros, the fence can be adjusted to within 0.001 if an inch, it can record and keep a measurement in its memory for future use so it is repeatable it can cut very nice finger joints and I am still learning how to cut blind dovetails it can also do repeatable dado's and these can be done with a 1/4" bit if you do not have a straight bit to cut your dado's to 3/4" also they are repeatable.
Now the cons:
Manual leaves a lot to be desired was written by a geek and not a woodworker, some of the instructions are very confusing and some are not, the unit if you were to buy it today comes with the calibration touch plate which you need to calibrate your bit every time you change it, shaping bits do not need to be calibrated only straight and dovetail
the unit will tell you with the latest software at what height to set the bit as the people who make the fence also now make a lift which works seamlessly with the fence.

I am still working with the unit trying to figure out all of its capability's if you are not PC savvy do not buy this if you are and if you can afford it by all means buy it as I said it can get you to within 0.001 of an inch as far as any training you are on your own, I like it and am not sorry i bought it as I have used it with great repeatably, if you need more info or questions call the factory they are more that willing to help I have talked to them many times to clear things up. Hope this helps and good luck with your choice.


----------



## kermitp (Jun 30, 2011)

*Decided to stick with our current Rockler setup*

After much great input and discussion, our shop has decided to stick with the Rockler router table, fence and manual bit lift that we pirchase 3 years back. 

It really does 90 percent of what our guys use the router for and the other 10% only a few of us do that kind of woodworking. 

Appreciate all the input. Great forum


----------

